# Kioti 3054



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

Tractor has about 800 hours. Was grading my drive today and it lost power and I could hear a slapping sound, it was not a knock. It was not hot and it was just serviced about 10 hours ago. Need help.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

fan belt coming apart?


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

Checked that it is ok. I don’t think that would make it lose power 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My philosophy about stuff like that is. I run it until it blows and then fix it, especially if it's under a warranty. did that with a new snowmobile one time. it started squeaking (engine) so I just opened her up and let it come apart and it did. Big hole in the crankcase. Dealer had to put in a new engine. Didn't cost me a penny. Has to be a rotating part, maybe the clutch is coming apart.


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

It is over 20 years old.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Harold,
Are you seeing any exhaust smoke? Does the engine seem to be missing? With the engine running, crack open the injection lines at the injectors, one at a time, to see that you're getting fuel to each injector, and that opening the line is affecting the engine. Post back.


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

The engine is missing and I see a little smoke when first cranked. It may be Monday before I can check the injectors, I have had hand surgery on this past Tuesday.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

With the help with someone, we have found that the rubber tubing in between each injector, one is leaking real bad. Could this be the problem?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Try replacing it. Rubber does deteriorate over time.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Harold,
The rubber tube between injectors is a fuel return line that returns excess fuel to your fuel tank. This line may be plugged causing the line to rupture?? Check it out. Make sure the line is open.


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

I have changed bypass tubes and checked everything. I was not able to open the injectors to check them. Still have a miss and some smoke from time to time. A lot of power lose.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Injector issue or pump issue. Have you changed the fuel filters lately?


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

Have not changed the fuel filter. Will do that.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you have a sediment bowl, dump that as well and most will have a filter inside as well. Clean it too. Always do and eliminate the easy stuff first before dissecting engine parts.


----------



## Harold Morris (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you. I have a new filter and will install tomorrow. Have already cleaned the sediment bowl


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Something that’s easily overlooked is the AIR FILTER.. I always, always, always pull the air filter and box off any equipment I’m working on.. when diagnosing a low power or smoke problem..
The reason for removing the box is, I’ve seen the hose sucked down when reving the engine..
If that doesn’t help.. the least expensive thing to check or have checked is:: the INJECTORS..
& while you have them out, see if u can get someone to do a compression test..
U might wanna check the valve clearances too.. (that’s actually a maintenance check)
Hope that helps.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Between starting batteries and clogged air cleaners, I'd say those are the 2 most neglected items on a lot of tractors.


----------

